# FPS verbessern



## CybermanxD (1. September 2010)

Hey Leute.
Da meine FPS im Game oft nicht ganz so gut ist frage ich mich wie ich meine FPS verbessern kann.

Kennt ihr irgendwelche tipps / tricks?

Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Sunyo (1. September 2010)

PC aufrüsten.


----------



## CybermanxD (1. September 2010)

Mein PC ist sehr gut aufgerüstet ich denke da dran liegt es nicht , aber z.b. bei ICC dem 1. Boss lagt es bei den flammen dort doch schon sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (FPS meist auf 3 oder ähnliches als tank sehr sehr schlecht)


----------



## Gerger (1. September 2010)

Du solltest mal Tetris probieren da habe ich meistens gute FPS.


----------



## CybermanxD (1. September 2010)

Gerger schrieb:


> Du solltest mal Tetris probieren da habe ich meistens gute FPS.



Hilft mir sehr weiter :]


----------



## Hugo2000 (1. September 2010)

Aktuelle Treiber ? Sauberer PC ?


----------



## Tokenlord (1. September 2010)

Du sagst "gut aufgerüstet". Gibts genaue Daten?

Ansonsten den Standard-Tip: Addons runterschmeißen und dann schauen wies ist.


----------



## JacobyVII (1. September 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Du sagst "gut aufgerüstet". Gibts genaue Daten?
> 
> Ansonsten den Standard-Tip: Addons runterschmeißen und dann schauen wies ist.



und eventuell die grafik anpassen
vollbild(falls du im fenstermodus spielst)
und jeglisches unnötige programm, das im hintergrund läuft ausmachen


----------



## Hadez6666 (1. September 2010)

schatten und Partikeldichte runter schrauben das sind die FPS killer


edith sagte mir gerade das dir das Addon Tweakwow helfen kann deine Einstellungen anzupassen dort ist richtig gut erklärt was welche Einstellung bring und du kannst mehr einstellen als es mit den normalen Dingen möglich ist.


----------



## CybermanxD (1. September 2010)

Genaue daten:
Ram 4 Gb 
Intel dual core 2,1 ghz
windows viste 32bit
grafikkarte : geforce 8200M G 

Treiber aktuallisierung mache ich natürlich auch direkt mal fals was gefunden wird.
Festplatte ist auch rein und der pc sehr sauber.


----------



## Tamarillo148 (1. September 2010)

Mach dir ein Makro mit folgendem inhalt :

/console groundEffectDensity 16
/console groundEffectDist 1
/console horizonfarclip 1305
/console farclip 177
/console characterAmbien 1
/console smallcull 1
/console skycloudlod 1
/console detailDoodadAlpha 1


dann in leiste ziehn und raufklicken
dann hast mehr fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


funktioniert bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeperus (1. September 2010)

Alle unwichtigen (nicht gebrauchten) Programme abschalten.
Die Grafiken runterschrauben.
Vollbild Modus mit Niedriger Auflösung.
Und mittelmäßiges Internet.


----------



## Felix^^ (1. September 2010)

deine karte ist kack,,, daran sehe ich dass du aufm lappi spielst oder??? tja, kauf dir n pc ...^^


----------



## palabexx (1. September 2010)

dein prob is die graka^^


----------



## CybermanxD (1. September 2010)

palabexx schrieb:


> dein prob is die graka^^



Wieso genau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (1. September 2010)

Hol dir das Programm "GameBooster", damit kannste unnötige Sachen von Windows per Knopsdruck ausschalten, das verbessert deine FPS vielleicht minimal, aber dank dem zusätzlichen Speicherplatz sollten Nachladeruckler (falls du sowas hast) verriingert werden.


----------



## JacobyVII (1. September 2010)

CybermanxD schrieb:


> Wieso genau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil die schon ein "bisschen" älter ist


----------



## palabexx (1. September 2010)

zu wenig power.... kann dir aber sagen, dass die 8400M G im Laptop eines Kollegen verbaut ist und nicht sonderlich viel Leistung erbringt. Sie ist ausreichend, um sein Windows 7 Aero Glass darzustellen, jedoch scheitern schon "einfacherer" 3D-Games (FEAR 2) in der Flüssigkeit bei mittleren Einstellungen...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (1. September 2010)

game booster is ein programm was deine fps sehr verbessert außerdem würde ich dir den ccleaner empfehlen.
der ccleaner löscht alle versteckten und unnützen dateien die man nicht braucht und verbessert so die schnelligkeit und bildrate deines pcs.
ansonsten pc reinigen, schauen ob er nicht zu heiß is während du spielst und vllt bessere ram karten kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab 1 gb ram kann man richtig oberprogamer mäßig spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würd dich bitten mal in deinen pc zu kucken und hier rein zu schreiben wieviel mb ram du hast.
ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja alle eben genannten programme kannst einfach in google eingeben und downloadenoh seh grad hast deine pc daten scho reingschrieben naja ...^^


----------



## JacobyVII (1. September 2010)

FullMetalJacket schrieb:


> ich würd dich bitten mal in deinen pc zu kucken und hier rein zu schreiben wieviel mb ram du hast.



hat er doch schon..musst nur ein bisschen scrollen


----------



## CybermanxD (1. September 2010)

Huhu danke für die zahlreichen tipps !
Wie einige schon erkannt haben spiele ich auf einem laptop (habe auch einen pc nur laptop ist für mich etwas naja bequemer). 
CCleaner besitze ich selbst werde nun auch gamebooster mal probieren danke euch!!!

 hoffe kommen noch einige tipps!


----------



## palabexx (1. September 2010)

GeForce 8200M G
Pipelines 8
Kerntakt 400mhz
Shadertakt 800mhz
on board karte halt.... das is zu low, sogar für wow^^


----------



## Grushdak (1. September 2010)

Gib einfach mal in die Suche fps ein und staune!
Was meinst Du, wie sich dadurch Deine fps und die vom Buffed Portal erhöht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. 
Und wenn einer den Tip gibt aufrüsten des PCs,
lag er damit mal gar nicht so falsch.

greetz


----------



## palabexx (1. September 2010)

gamebooster wird dir rein garnichts bringen, kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen^^


----------



## Gerger (1. September 2010)

CybermanxD schrieb:


> Mein PC ist sehr gut aufgerüstet ich denke da dran liegt es nicht






CybermanxD schrieb:


> Genaue daten:
> Ram 4 Gb
> Intel dual core 2,1 ghz
> windows viste 32bit
> grafikkarte : geforce 8200M G






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CybermanxD (1. September 2010)

Nunja es ist ja nicht so das Wow nicht spielbar ist bei mir auf dem Computer oder das ich da nur noch mit 3Fps stehe und bilde an mir "vorbei fliegen sehe".

Im gegenteil eigentlich nur bei dem 1. Boss in Icc.
Ansonsten läuft es bis hier und da eigentlich oft noch ganz okay. Jedoch habe ich halt ab und an eine sehr niedrige fps.

Ich denke ich zähle da aber nicht zu den experten, deswegen glaube ich euch das ganze einfach mal.
Werde ich wohl für raids auf meinen normalen PC umsteigen müssen und den wieder etwas spiele tauglich machen müssen.
Kann man wohl nichts machen.....

Naja ich werde mal die suche nutzen. vllt. findet man hier und dort noch etwas.


----------



## Grushdak (1. September 2010)

Gerger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielleicht ist er ja schon jahrelang "Rentner" und das "gut aufgerüstete System" geht ihm schon zu schnell.
Nur dann liegt das mit den FPS wirklich nicht am PC, das hätte dann menschliche Ursachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8 @ all und sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## palabexx (1. September 2010)

jo is leider so;( aber gute entscheidung^^ kleiner tip beim aufrüsten, mit ner 9800gt kannst du wow auf max graka einstellungen ohne einen einzigen ruckler zocken, und die gibt es schon für ca 70 euro^^


----------



## Survíver (1. September 2010)

Hol dir das Add-on Tweak WoW hier von buffed.Gibs in die Sufu ein sollte es kommen mit passender Anleitung.


----------



## martog (2. September 2010)

Ich hab hier einen guten Rechner mit Corei7 930, einer GTX 480. 
Die Probleme sind bei mir auch dieselben wie bei ihm. Wir haben im Technik Forum von Blizz wochenlang gerätselt. 
Ich habe denn nach Wochen endlich mal an der Hotline einen erreicht. 
Die Lösung ist eigentlich ganz simpel: 

Bei mir habe ich 5 Festplatten angeschlossen. Und die Größe des Arbeitsspeichers legt fest wie groß die Auslagerungsdatei wird. 
Das bedeutet in meinem Falls das Win7 mir je Festplatte 6gb zugewiesen hat. 
Wir haben die Auslagerungsdateien der einzel Laufwerke jetzt Deaktiviert und nur auf dem C: Laufwerk 4gb zugewiesen. 
Und Oh Wunder es läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dazu haben im Spiel explizit Win7 angewiesen nur 2 Kerne vom Prozessor zu benutzen. 
WOW unterstützt keine 4 Kerne, durch das zuweisen lässt sich etwas Tempo herausholen. 
Der Befehl lautet: ( in der Chatzeile einzugeben) 
/console affinetymask12 
Die 12 bedeutet das bei mir jetzt die Kerne 3 und 4 von WOW nur benutzt werden. 

Mann kann auch die anderen kerne zuweisen. Das geht so: Jeder Kern bekomt erst einmal eine Zahl. 
Kern 0 bekommt eine 1 
Kern 1 bekommt eine 2 
Kern 2 bekommt eine 4 
Kern 3 bekommt eine 8 

Um nun Kern 1 und 2 muss man nun die Zahlen für die beiden Kerne zusammen rechnen, also 
2 + 4 = 6. In diesem Fall gibt man bei dem Konsolenbefehl eine 6 statt der 12 ein. 
Bei Kern 2 und 3 ergibt sich halt aus 8 + 4 = 12. 

Desweiteren hab ich die Einstellungen in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung auf Standard wieder gesetzt. 
Ich hoffe ich kann damit vielen die das gleiche Problem haben helfen.


----------



## martog (2. September 2010)

Huhu Admins schmeist mal die auslacher und sich lustigmacher Posts hier raus.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. September 2010)

Lasst mal den Offtopicmüll bitte weg. Sonst verteil ich Verwarnungen.


----------



## Chiichi (2. September 2010)

Ich hoffe Jemand kann dir helfen, denn ich habe eine bessere Karte und leide auch beim 1.Boss sehr unter der FPS. (...auch bei der Blutkönigin und beim bomben vor sindra stirbt meine fps ^^)
Was eine überlegung aber wäre: Bei mir wurde es besser nachdem ich bei meinem Internet anbieter angerufen habe. Trotzdem ist die Fps noch zu schlecht um richtig gemütlich zu spielen.
Naja irgendwer weiss schon was zu tun ist... hoff ich ^^


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

CybermanxD schrieb:


> Genaue daten:
> Ram 4 Gb
> Intel dual core 2,1 ghz
> windows viste 32bit
> ...



Und ne Grafikkarte für 20 Euro nennst du nun gut ausgerüstet? Das ist ne Office-Karte und keine Spielekarte.



martog schrieb:


> Ich hab hier einen guten Rechner mit Corei7 930, einer GTX 480.
> Die Probleme sind bei mir auch dieselben wie bei ihm. Wir haben im Technik Forum von Blizz wochenlang gerätselt.
> Ich habe denn nach Wochen endlich mal an der Hotline einen erreicht.
> Die Lösung ist eigentlich ganz simpel:
> ...



Bei mir macht das null Unterschied, wenn ich Kerne zuweise. Windows 7 hat eh ein Feature bekommen, dass verhindert, dass der Prozess andauernd die Kerne wechselt. Sprich: Eigentlich sind die schon mehr oder weniger zugewiesen. Also, auf meinem Quad läuft Wow wie geleckt, ohne mein Zutun. Wie dein Rechner da Probleme haben kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Denn meiner ist schlechter. Was ich mal gehört habe ist, dass gerade Wow mit SMT viel Leistung verlieren soll. Was deiner ja hat und meiner nicht. Das kann man aber im Bios ausstellen. Denn eigentlich hast du 8 Kerne. Nicht physikalisch, aber logisch. Deine CPU kann 8 Threads parallel verarbeiten.


----------



## Freakypriest (2. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Bei mir macht das null Unterschied, wenn ich Kerne zuweise. Windows 7 hat eh ein Feature bekommen, dass verhindert, dass der Prozess andauernd die Kerne wechselt. Sprich: Eigentlich sind die schon mehr oder weniger zugewiesen. Also, auf meinem Quad läuft Wow wie geleckt, ohne mein Zutun. Wie dein Rechner da Probleme haben kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Denn meiner ist schlechter. Was ich mal gehört habe ist, dass gerade Wow mit SMT viel Leistung verlieren soll. Was deiner ja hat und meiner nicht. Das kann man aber im Bios ausstellen. Denn eigentlich hast du 8 Kerne. Nicht physikalisch, aber logisch. Deine CPU kann 8 Threads parallel verarbeiten.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. WoW unterstüzt mittlerweile Mulitcoreprozessoren problemlos. Ein explizites angeben wieviele Kerne etc ist nicht mehr nötig und wurd ca mit 3.3 gepacht.

Zum TE kann ich leider nur sagen dass, das Raiden mit der Graka wohl weg fällt. Was mir nur nicht ganz klar ist ob es sich im einen 10ner oder 25ger Raid handelt denn 10ner könntest du noch glück haben das es läuft, schafft sogar der Intel GMA 4500 onboard mist auf meinem Arbeits Lappi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr ist vermutlich aber nicht drin egal wie man trickst.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. September 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. WoW unterstüzt mittlerweile Mulitcoreprozessoren problemlos. Ein explizites angeben wieviele Kerne etc ist nicht mehr nötig und wurd ca mit 3.3 gepacht.
> 
> Zum TE kann ich leider nur sagen dass, das Raiden mit der Graka wohl weg fällt. Was mir nur nicht ganz klar ist ob es sich im einen 10ner oder 25ger Raid handelt denn 10ner könntest du noch glück haben das es läuft, schafft sogar der Intel GMA 4500 onboard mist auf meinem Arbeits Lappi
> 
> ...


10mann inni mit nem intel gma 4500? mit wievielen FPS? 5?


----------

